# Worming goats with fenbendazole



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to be worming my goats with fenbendazole (Safeguard) soon and I was wondering, since it doesn't say on the bottle and I don't want to make any assumptions.... do you give it to them in one single dose, or do you dose them for 3 days like with dogs and cats? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wardarden (Jan 17, 2006)

FWIW, I had one of my does fecal tested recently and the vet said she had a heavy load of hookworm and to worm her for 5 days straight with 1cc per 20 pounds with Safeguard. Then she said to retest her in 21 days. I asked her about the resistance to Safeguard that I have heard about and she said that is the reason to use it for 5 days. It will be a couple more weeks before I have her fecal tested again to see if it worked or not.

Best wishes,

Arden


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Think of this logically.....5 days of worming at dosages that would make you cringe!!! For a worm that can be killed with almost any other wormer given at a normal dosage and only once. Refecaling at 21 days is the key to the non learnered response your vet has given you...you want to refecal at 7 to 11 days to see what worm eggs are no longer present and which ones are...by 21 days, an entire lifecycle in the lives of most worms, you won't have a clear picture of what the wormer did or didn't do because more eggs will be layed.

Imagine a large herd using Safeguard at that dosage for 5 days on does weighing over 175 pounds and bucks weighing over 250.

This type of information is the reason folks think it's soo hard to raise goats, you will use this, it likely won't work even at those dosages because bensazoles have been soo overused for years...TBZ (thibenzaole) was the wormer we overused back in the late 80's when I first had goats, the only new life in the benzaole family is Valbazen and Synanthic, and even they are used mostly in cocktials (used with another drug) or as kid wormers for tapes.

Safeguard/Panacur are good single stomach wormers for dogs, cats, horses etc...but not ruminants. I would rethink where I am getting my information from. Order Cydectin (the cattle pouron), use it at 1cc per 22 pounds given orally. Yes it's alot to buy for just a few goats, but keep it cool, in the dark, and you can disregard the use by date. jefferspet.com has a livestock section, soo much cheaper to order through them than to purchase anything from stores or vets. Vicki


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

if it is prevenative only give one dosage. 

IF it is to treat tapeworms (safeguard only treats tapes) then use it for 3 days and then you can get a fecal done.


----------

